# Mottled leaf paphs you would recommend



## Cat (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to add some mottled leaf paphs to my collection and wanted to ask what you would recommend I should get. What are some of your favorite paphs with mottled leaves? Species or hybrids are fine.


----------



## troy (Apr 7, 2015)

Maudie paphs are easy to grow, concolor is the easiest of the brachys to grow although they require alot of light warm conditions, and all paphs are are class 3 plants which require 50°/. Or more humidity mottled leaf liemianum are easy to grow, paph collosum, lawrencianum are easiest to grow can't kill those two lol.. good luck!! Welcome to the paph orchid world!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2015)

There are many paphs with motteled leaves.

If you like white and green flowered maudiae type hybrids, then look for ones with Pat Rowland as parents. I have seen some nice large flowers along with beautiful leaves on these hybrids. Or if you can find, try very well known old classics maudiae like "The Queen" or Paph. Clair De Lune 'Edgar Van Belle'. Beware that there are many fakes being passed as these two.

There are also dark ones. Hilo Glory, Hsinying Rubyweb, Black Cherry, Magic Leopard are some names that are wellknown and make some beautiful flowers.
In general, these plants are fuss free and frequent bloomers. 

Different kind of mottling, parvis and brachys are also great choices if you like marked leaves, but I'm not very into brachys although I like their smaller plant size.

Parvisepalum with the exception of delenatii, you would do well if you have a way to provide cool winter. 

Paph. delenatii and many of its hybrids like Magic Lantern, Delrosi (may not flower very often if at all, but very strong growing plants), In-Charm Handel...Other hybrids I like are Norito Hasegawa, Wössner Chinamoon, malipoense...too many that I like but listed a few that I particularly like.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 7, 2015)

Visit Ebay and buy whatever is in flower. There are always maudiae types in bloom on sale in Ebay.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 7, 2015)

I just came home with five huge divisions of Clair de Lune  It is a classic and I got a super good price on them. I once bought a Maudiae 'The Queen' from 75' away - recognized it from that distance. Paid a small fortune for that one... Yes, they are both good ones.

Frankly any maudiae type is going to be decent, especially if you buy it in bloom so you can be sure it is what you want. With the exception of divisions, they are all grown from seed so they will all be a bit different. But with maudiae type breeding, there are relatively few really bad ones, most are going to be pretty solid and a few excellent.


----------



## Cat (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. I have an idea on what I want now. littlefrog is making out like a bandit I see


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2015)

maudiaes, Magic Lantern or Armeni White.


----------



## rbedard (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't forget venustum and wardii if you like gorgeous foliage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2015)

vini colored delrosi (nice black background/veining)


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2015)

It does depend on your growing conditions, especially how cold/hot you are growing them. Most brachys grow faster when warm/hot. Barbata section species prefer intermediate/cool although callosum (some clones) can grow like a weed. I have zero success with appletonianum so far. Maybe seed-grown ones are better.


----------

